# Best spreads?



## Bluebeard (Sep 11, 2009)

What are you're favorite two-paged spreads? Please post images.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 11, 2009)

Man, Bastard always has the best spreads. 

Let me see if I can find some good ones from Kurohime...


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 11, 2009)

Not good as a Bastard spread, but it's awesome.


----------



## Misha (Sep 11, 2009)

More or less any One Piece spread


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 11, 2009)

It's really difficult to say seeing as how their really are countless manga series with so many chapters and spreads that are nothing short of amazing. I myself haven't read much material to call myself a manga connoisseur by any sense of the word. That being said my choices may be a little immature and shallow by nature, I'll add limited to that list as well. I enjoy spreads that exude a sort of cool factor. Though it will forever be obscure to me as too why I enjoy the spreads I do. I figure that more than anything I'm attracted to spreads that are dramatic but lean more toward an abstract sense that leaves room for the imagination to broaden the aspects of the imagery one encounters.

_Eureka Seven _has always been a fan favorite of mine. The precision and technique _Kataoka Jinsei _brought to the manga was nothing short of astonishing. The detail that went into the drawing were simply all inspiring. It truly captured the moment with impeccable emotion. More than anything the spreads brought life to the series and also has a sort of edgy artistic appeal.

*Spoiler*: _Eureka Seven Spread_ 









There's countless amazing _One Piece_, _Naruto_, and _Bleach_ spreads. It would be nearly impossible for me to express my thoughts on them all. I've been reading alot of _Vagabond _recently and I have to say there are some pretty amazing spreads throughout that series as well. I really love the use of watercoloring used by _Inoue Takehiko_. It's my favorite genre of coloring and artistic style in general. I really wish I could select a few more spreads. It's rather late at the moment and sleep deprivation seems to be getting the better of me. I'll try to go into more detail another time I suppose.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Sep 11, 2009)

amazing bleach spreads?!
examples?


----------



## Quincy James (Sep 12, 2009)

D Gray Man usually has some really unbelievable ones... my favorite is always 

because it's so epic and all the characters are there, but there are plenty that are really amazing pieces of work. Hoshino always puts so much detail into even the smallest panels; each one is a little treat.


----------



## Gene (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## Heero (Sep 12, 2009)

also this it may not be a spread still awesome tho


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 12, 2009)

Vagabond /thread


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 12, 2009)

*~D.Gray-Man~*​
*Chapter 1*


*Chapter 4*


*Chapter 14*


*Chapter 15*


*Chapter 32*


*Chapter 42*

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Chapter 44*


*Chapter 47*



*Chapter 48*


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 12, 2009)

Continued...

*Chapter 49*


*Chapter 51*


*Chapter 52*


*Chapter 56*


*Chapter 58*


*Chapter 63*


*Chapter 66*


*Chapter 78*


*Chapter 79*


*Chapter 81*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 12, 2009)

continued....

*Chapter 83*


*Chapter 84*



*Chapter 85*


*Chapter 88*


*Chapter 90*


*Chapter 97*


*Chapter 106*


*Chapter 107*


*Chapter 111*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 12, 2009)

continued....

*Chapter 115*



*Chapter 118*



*Chapter 120*


*Chapter 127*


*Chapter 128*




*Chapter 141*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 12, 2009)

continued....

*Chapter 145*


*Chapter 154*


*Chapter 167*


*Chapter 176*


*Chapter 187*


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 12, 2009)

What series is your sig from?


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 12, 2009)

~Aristoteles~ said:


> What series is your sig from?


*Nurarihyon no Mago*

Some spreads from it:


----------



## Munken (Sep 12, 2009)

/thread


----------



## Fran (Sep 12, 2009)

And wtf, still no Monster ones?

Monster:



Ehh. Also the one where Johan reveals he's been crossdressing as his sister. Was that a double page? 'cos it best be a double page spread


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 12, 2009)

That was alot of D-Gray Man spreads Aristotles.


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 12, 2009)

*Mahou Tsukai Kurohime*​


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 12, 2009)

*Cont.*​





^ I'll do a little commentary on this one. I addded this because it shows the cruelty of the gods. The cloned Kurohimes were all Shinigami Death Angels.


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 12, 2009)

*Cont. *​


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 12, 2009)

*Cont.*​





^Milk!!!


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 12, 2009)

*And Finally...*​






I'm finally finished!


----------



## Gene (Sep 12, 2009)

This thread needs more SAO.


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 12, 2009)

What is SAO?


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Sep 12, 2009)

What is this I don't even


----------



## Gene (Sep 12, 2009)

Shin Angyo Onshi


----------



## RivFader (Sep 12, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> What is SAO?



Shin Angyo Onshi. Pure epicness.

Also:

*Spoiler*: _Berserk_ 












*Spoiler*: _Jojo's Bizarre Adventure_ 











*Spoiler*: _Shin Angyo Onshi_ 











*Spoiler*: _20th Century Boys_ 





Couldn't find a better one in the time, but 20CB still has awesome spreads.


----------



## Berry (Sep 12, 2009)

Cheers ~Aristoteles~!  you've just reminded me...

I should continue reading DGM.


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 12, 2009)

Gene said:


> Shin Angyo Onshi



I mite read this. 

What is it about?


----------



## RivFader (Sep 12, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> I mite read this.
> 
> What is it about?



"I choose you Pikachu!"

Pika~Pika~

"Pikachu: Use Wikipedia attack!"


*Spoiler*: _Pikachu uses Wikipedia Attack_ 



Blade of the Phantom Master (or Shin Angyo Onshi) takes place in the fictional land of Jushin, modeled after feudal Korea. In Jushin, there once lived secret government agents called the amen osa (or angyō onshi in the Japanese version), who traveled the countryside in disguise. They were charged by the king with finding and punishing corrupt government officials, and bringing justice to the country's citizens.

At the start of the series, Jushin has been destroyed, fractured into numerous fiefdoms and kingdoms, many of which are ruled by corrupt and tyrannical warlords. Blade of the Phantom Master follows the adventures of one of the remaining amen osa, Munsu, as he continues to wander the countryside and deals with the chaos caused by Jushin's fall.

Though initially episodic in nature, it becomes apparent as the series progresses that Munsu's travels are not random. In truth, Munsu is searching for the man responsible for assassinating his best friend, the king of Jushin, an act that led to the fall of the country.

But as Munsu grows closer to reaching his goal, he encounters old friends and comrades from his past, some who have since switched their allegiance to his enemy. Through them, it is revealed that Munsu was not always an amen osa and is himself partly responsible for the king's death and subsequent fall of Jushin.




_The attack is very effective._




Also:
Some OP Spreads (just skip forward)


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 12, 2009)

RivFader said:


> "I choose you Pikachu!"
> 
> Pika~Pika~
> 
> ...



:amazed

Now I know what this manga is. I remember because there was a discussion about Munsu in the OBD.


----------



## RivFader (Sep 12, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> :amazed
> 
> Now I know what this manga is. I remember because there was a discussion about Munsu in the OBD.



I have the urge to post some awesome double spreads from the end of the series, but I don't want to spoil you...


----------



## cha-uzu (Sep 12, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> *Cont.*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kurahime's the sh!t!


----------



## cha-uzu (Sep 12, 2009)

Gene said:


> This thread needs more SAO.



Ohhhh no doubt~!


----------



## RivFader (Sep 12, 2009)

cha-uzu said:


> Ohhhh no doubt~!



Must..resist..posting..spreads...


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Genei (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## RivFader (Sep 12, 2009)

Wow, from which series are those spreads?


----------



## Genei (Sep 12, 2009)

Konjiki no Gash Bell


----------



## RivFader (Sep 12, 2009)

Genei said:


> Konjiki no Gash Bell



Interesting. Mind telling me mroe about it?


----------



## Genei (Sep 12, 2009)

Great series which reaches incredible levels of awesome after chapter 180 or so. It's also very very funny, probably the 2nd funniest manga I've read.

Not to mention the manly tears. Must read for One Piece fans

Don't expect phenomenal art early in the series though.

edit edit edit


----------



## RivFader (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks, I'll try it out




I'm still searching the series for this spread....


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 12, 2009)

*Kurohime*



*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 12, 2009)

@ Blue Beard: I'm not the master of all things D.Gray-Man for nothing. Also, READ SHIN ANGYO ONSHI NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Its by far one of the greatest series I have ever read, the art, the story, all of it is top notch. I dare say its leagues above D.Gray-Man, and this is including my fanboying of it. SAO is the greatest.

Also, the next spreads I'll be pimping will be from Chrno Crusade, Trinity Blood, and Shin Angyo Onshi


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 12, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Thanks, I'll try it out
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I should neg you for showing me such a pussy.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 12, 2009)

GTO



*Spoiler*: __ 
















Bastard!






*Spoiler*: __ 




















Tenjou Tenge:






*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 12, 2009)

Solar Eclipse said:


> *Kurohime*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad to see that someone had more Kurohime spreads. 



~Aristoteles~ said:


> @ Blue Beard: I'm not the master of all things D.Gray-Man for nothing. Also, READ SHIN ANGYO ONSHI NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Its by far one of the greatest series I have ever read, the art, the story, all of it is top notch. I dare say its leagues above D.Gray-Man, and this is including my fanboying of it. SAO is the greatest.
> 
> Also, the next spreads I'll be pimping will be from Chrno Crusade, Trinity Blood, and Shin Angyo Onshi



I have to read this SAO. I will add it to my manga list.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 12, 2009)

*~Trinity Blood~*​
*Chapter 1*




*Chapter 4*


*Chapter 6*


*Chapter 9*


*Chapter 13*


*Chapter 15*


*Chapter 16*


*Chapter 17*


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 12, 2009)

*Chapter 29*


*Chapter 45*


*Chapter 46*


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## RivFader (Sep 13, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


>



We need more JJBA spreads in here


----------



## Aburamushi (Sep 13, 2009)

My most favorite battle in manga, the battle of Kaidaten in SAO

versus


the result:


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 13, 2009)

RivFader said:


> We need more JJBA spreads in here



We really do. 

Is there a topic for manga fanart in general?


----------



## The Imp (Sep 13, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> I should neg you for showing me such a pussy.



If that happened to you I doubt your reaction would be any better.


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 13, 2009)

cha-uzu said:


> Kurahime's the sh!t!



Kurohime


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 13, 2009)

*Negima*
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Imp (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## Proxy (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 13, 2009)

Zetman



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 14, 2009)

*Code:Breaker*

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 
















*Spoiler*: __ 








*History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi*



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 14, 2009)

*Veritas*




*Spoiler*: __ 








*Freezing*


*
Grenadier*





*Spoiler*: __ 










*Ga-Rei*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## cbus05 (Sep 14, 2009)

Amazing berserk spread


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Sep 14, 2009)

Ahahahahaha!

Fucker's redrawn it since then, though:

here


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## RivFader (Sep 14, 2009)

PhlegmMaster said:


> Ahahahahaha!
> 
> Fucker's redrawn it since then, though:
> 
> Link removed



So, where can ddl those new volumes?


----------



## Genei (Sep 14, 2009)

yeah yeah shit scans


----------



## Gary (Sep 14, 2009)

Whitebeard.jpg.


----------



## Genei (Sep 14, 2009)

I just realized that Whitebeard has only one spread that focuses on his glorious self.

What bullshit.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 14, 2009)

MrCinos said:


>


The second and third spreads are from which mangas? Kinda curious.


----------



## Munken (Sep 14, 2009)

The second one is from Ga-rei I think


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 14, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> The second and third spreads are from which mangas? Kinda curious.



The second one is Ga-rei and the third one is Zero


Heres some

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 15, 2009)

Sun Ken Rock


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 15, 2009)

some more spreads

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Quincy James (Sep 15, 2009)

~Greed~ said:


> *Negima*
> *Spoiler*: __



That's pretty damn awesome right there.


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 15, 2009)

I didn't know this topic was still going.


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 17, 2009)

Quincy James said:


> That's pretty damn awesome right there.




I think you meant this one was awesome, not the one you quoted.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Sep 18, 2009)

Battle Royale


WRONG SPREAD
f it im just gonna leave this here


----------



## Goodfellow (Sep 19, 2009)

If you guys are gonna tease us with all these sexy spreads you could at least have the decency to label them

Case in point. Where are these;



MrCinos said:


>





~Greed~ said:


> The second one is Ga-rei and the third one is Zero
> 
> 
> Heres some
> ...



-from?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 19, 2009)

Goodfellow said:


> -from?



The manga is World Embryo.


----------

